# Hallöle, ihr da draussen !



## Sandy81 (17 Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen!
Tja, auch ich bin neu hier und freue mich, dabei sein zu dürfen.
Um das wichtigste gleich mal vorab zu klären: _Nein, ich bin nicht weiblich!_. Eigentlich heiße ich Sandro, aber eine meiner Tanten (die es übrigens nie zur Lieblingstante geschafft hat) verpasste mir in frühen Jahren mal den dusseligen Spitznamen "Sandy". Damals hätte ich sie *fluch* können dafür, heute finde ich das als Nickname eigentlich cool. 
Ich werde mich ordentlich benehmen, aber meinen Senf trotzdem zu dem einen oder anderen Thema dazugeben. 

Ich bin sicher, wir werden hier zusammen viel lachen und Spaß haben, denn darauf kommt es doch an im Leben, oder???

Liebe Grüße,
Sandro


----------



## spoiler (17 Mai 2006)

RICHTIG!!! Herzlich Willkommen an Board 

greetz spoiler


----------



## Muli (17 Mai 2006)

Na dann herzlich willkommen an Board Sandy! Und wir werden hier bestimmt viel Spaß miteinander haben ... Dafür ist die Community ja da!

Greetz Muli!


----------



## illidan (17 Mai 2006)

Dann will ich dich auch mal willkommen heissen. Hoffe du trägst was zur Community bei. Dein Willkommenthread ist auf jedenfall sehr vielversprechend. 

Du kannst auch gerne jederzeit dein Senf dazugeben. So lange er konstruktiv, aber vor allem nicht beleidigend oder vulgär oder obzön ist. Oder kurz: So lange dein Beitrag Regelknoform ist, freue ich mich über deinen Beitrag. 

Ich denke auch, dass wir noch viel spass miteinander haben werden. 

Dann schau dich mal um.Ich denke, dass du was finden wirst was dir gefällt. Und vielelicht kanns du ja auch das eine oder andere dazu beitragen. 

gruß zer0


----------



## Sandy81 (17 Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die liebe Begrüßung. Ich tue mein bestes. Beleidigungen etc. entsprechen eh' nicht meinem Naturell und außerdem bin ich der Meinung, wenn einem die Bilder von Person xy nicht gefallen, soll man halt wegsehen oder gar nix schreiben, als zu maulen. Nö nö, immer locker und positiv bleiben. Na gut, ein weeeenig lästern ist vielleicht mal angesagt, aber immer charmant! 
Ich bin zwar nicht so der Mega-Poster, weiß aber die Arbeit sehr wohl zu schätzen, die dahinter steckt. Ich hoffe, das mir auch noch mal was nettes auf den PC flattert, das ich dann nur zu gerne natürlich mit Euch teile.

So, ich werde mich dann mal Richtung Bett verabschieden *Augen zufall*!

Bis die Tage dann!

Greets,
Sandro


----------



## Antibus (17 Mai 2006)

Auch von mir herzlich willkommen. Wie ich das so mitbekomme, werden wir uns sicher gut verstehen.


----------



## Driver (18 Mai 2006)

Ich heiße dich ebenfalls Herzlich Willkommen Sandy!
Bin gespannt auf deine Beiträge und wünsche dir ein angenehmes Boardtreiben 

Gruß Driver


----------



## Sandy81 (18 Mai 2006)

So, bin wieder wach und habe Zeit meinen Dank zu wiederholen. Super nett seid ihr ja alle *cool grinsend zurücklehn*; werde mal wieder ein wenig rumkucken! Also, nochmals Danke für den netten Empfang *geschmeichelt fühl*


----------



## Sandy81 (19 Mai 2006)

Hi RickEee! Ja, habe ich mit Freude vernommen, das Du auch hier unter uns weilst. Ab und an möchte ich, so es meine Zeit zulässt, auch gerne hier mitmischen. Spaß ist garantiert!


----------



## Funtomas (31 Mai 2006)

Schade das du nicht weiblich bist...aber trotzdem Willkommen an Board!


----------



## illidan (31 Mai 2006)

Funtomas schrieb:


> Schade das du nicht weiblich bist...aber trotzdem Willkommen an Board!



Und was würde dir das bringen, wenn sandy bzw snadro weiblich ist?! Sehr komische Asussage! *am kopf kraz*

Naja, dann will ich * DICH * mal willkommen heißen!

gruß zer0


----------



## spoiler (2 Juni 2006)

rofl 
tach auch


----------

